# CD stores in Berlin?



## Guest

I'll be visiting Berlin next week--can anyone recommend a good CD store? I understand that the Dussmann Kaufhaus is excellent. Any others?


----------



## Guest

Never mind...we cancelled the trip.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

As a mildly amusing side note, there is a store which visitors to Berlin probably shouldn't visit, if the reviews are any indication: namely, Franz & Josef in the Kastanienallee. (I doubt there's any classical music there anyway.)

From this site:



> Assistant: (in an unfriendly manner) What are you looking for?
> Customer: I'm just browsing.
> Assistant: In that case you're not going to find anything. Best thing is for you to let me work in peace.
> Customer: What?
> Assistant: You just look like a cheapskate, so get lost.


And a sample of the reviews here:



> There are certainly a fair few record stores in Berlin. Some of these record stores are also known for the unfriendliness with which they greet their customers. But what I experienced in this shop, and second hand from friends, leaves all others in the shade.
> 
> Here, you don't just have to brace yourself to be treated in an unfriendly way. No: in all probability you'll also be insulted. Questions, listening requests and every form of communication is greeted with replies like "as if you have money anyway!" or "I'm not going to let you sample the record - if you don't know it, that's your fault!".
> 
> It's a mystery to me that this shop continues to exist. The only explanation I can think of is that the owner is hawking his second hand vinyl junk to Kastanienallee tourists whom he can't properly insult because of the language barrier.
> 
> As ever, to each their own - but for me, wild horses couldn't drag me back into this black hole.


----------



## joen_cph

(Bump)
- am going there in December ...

Concerning the mentioned sarcasm, we´ve had a classical shop owner here with sometimes the same characteristics (albeit served with a certain charm), and a famous antiquarian bookshop owner who was always incredibly rude. But it was accepted by a good deal of the customers, due to the undeniable expertise of these individuals. 

Light years away from current customer service preaching, though.


----------



## Granate

I was in Berlin this February. I was blown away by Dussmann Kaufhaus. I would look no further because I could spend half of my day there. It's so big I got lost three times. The Classical Music section is on the third floor if I remember properly and it is hidden through one small entrance on the right when we go upstairs. CDs are ordered by composer. 
There are two big rooms: one for CDs and another for DVDs and records or turnables. CD are a bit pricey (for my wallet, used to UK prices and offers). You better have some recordings in mind if you don't want to be browsing for three hours (I was really doubting about buying Bruckner box sets).
I will start another thread, but anyone knows a similar store for Classical Music in Amsterdam?


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I was in Berlin this February. I was blown away by Dussmann Kaufhaus. I would look no further because I could spend half of my day there. It's so big I got lost three times. The Classical Music section is on the third floor if I remember properly and it is hidden through one small entrance on the right when we go upstairs. CDs are ordered by composer.
> There are two big rooms: one for CDs and another for DVDs and records or turnables. CD are a bit pricey (for my wallet, used to UK prices and offers). You better have some recordings in mind if you don't want to be browsing for three hours (I was really doubting about buying Bruckner box sets).
> I will start another thread, but anyone knows a similar store for Classical Music in Amsterdam?


You won't find that in Amsterdam , nor even half that size.


----------

